# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Cheaper anvil

## Marc

If you are after a smaller anvil this is a good find. Forged in Australia for BK, they were not delivered because BK did not pay.
50 K is bare minimum for small forging work but Ok to get started. Nothing sells this cheap, not even the rusty beaten up cracked and chipped, useless boat anchor sold on ebay that go for anvils.   50kg Cast Steel Anvil BK Sydney Aust Metal Work Blacksmith in QLD | eBay

----------


## David.Elliott

Bk?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Burger King?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> rusty beaten up cracked and chipped, useless boat anchor

  
This one?  Blacksmith Anvil in VIC | eBay

----------


## Marc

That's actually not bad for the price. With a bit of dressing it may turn into something usable.

----------


## Marc

> Burger King?

   Ha ha ... no Bradford Kendall foundry. They made one of the few locally made anvils. The company still exists. This is what the seller tells about the 50K BK anvils.  *amrsales*the 50kgs were made for BK but held back as they could not pay for them so you could call then seconds if you like. We supplied the steel and yes made in Australia by the same forger that produced BK               :Whatonearth:

----------


## Bros

> If you are after a smaller anvil this is a good find. Forged in Australia for BK, they were not delivered because BK did not pay.
> 50 K is bare minimum for small forging work but Ok to get started. Nothing sells this cheap, not even the rusty beaten up cracked and chipped, useless boat anchor sold on ebay that go for anvils.   50kg Cast Steel Anvil BK Sydney Aust Metal Work Blacksmith in QLD | eBay

  Would Australia post deliver?

----------


## Marc

Not Australia post but any trucking company would. Just a matter of finding one with a good price. I use Hicks Contracting. hicks@hickscontracting.com.au they are usually reasonably priced.

----------

